
Show HN: A Quick Getting Started to Machine Learning on Linux - leog7
https://techarena51.com/index.php/getting-started-machine-learning-linux-python-3-scikit-learn/?utm_source=r-quora-HN&utm_medium=referal
======
ronyba
Was just searching for one thx

